
Ask HN: IP Problems with Employer - ipquestionsforu
I am a software developer for a large corporation, and their IP rules are too strict. They own everything I create and even the ideas I have. I have to get permission for every open source contributions I want to make.     
I would like to switch jobs to somewhere with more leniency when it comes to IP. Does such a job exist?
======
dozzie
Of course such jobs exist. You know, not everybody lives in USA, and other
countries actually have sensible laws for employer-employee relationships.

------
PaulHoule
Yes

